# Is my sowrdtail pregnant or bloated



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Recently, I thought my swordtail was pregnant. This is the thread. 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/one-my-fish-have-been-behaving-2961.html

However, it's been over a week and no babies and also, she has been going to the bathroom A LOT and in very big peices. She is not eating and acting very mellow and lazy. Could it be that she is not pregnant, but rather bloated or something like that?

Any comments here?


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone PLEASE HELP!

She is crapping all over the tank and not eating any food. Is this a sign of pregnancy or something else that I need to address? I don't want anything bad to happen to her!!!!!!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

my brother used to breed swordtails and guppies...and they bred all the time . if you have any males or if you bought the swordtail at the store pregnant, than its pregnant...if tis all lazy and just sitting aroun its probably pregnant...other than that just check all the stuff like nitrites, nitrates, etc. but if you have other fish and nothing is happening to them than idk..


----------

